# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Κίτρινα καναρίνια

## xXx

Ας πούμε λίγα πράγματα για το κλασσικό κίτρινο πανέμορφο και πιο απλό καναρίνι με φωτογραφίες

Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το κίτρινο χιονέ καναρίνι



στην επόμενη παρατηρούμε τη διαφορά στο χρώμα των ματιών που παρουσιάζεται στην περίπτωση παράγοντα ίνο (κόκκινα μάτια)σε αντίθεση με τα κλασσικά μαύρα μάτια



το ίδιο παρατηρούμε και στο μεσαίο πουλάκι της φωλιάς με τα κόκκινα μάτια



από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά : κίτρινο χιονέ , κίτρινο έντονο λουτίνο (κόκκινα μάτια) , κίτρινο χιονέ λουτίνο (κόκκινα μάτια), κίτρινο έντονο.



στην ακόλουθη φωτογραφία παρατηρούμε πώς μπορούμε εύκολα τραβώντας ένα φτερό από το πουλάκι να σιγουρευτούμε για την ακριβή κατηγορία του (κατά σειρά από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά φτερό έντονου, φτερό χιονέ, φτερό μωσαικού)



έντονο κίτρινο λιποχρωμικό στην ακόλουθη φωτογραφία 92 βαθμούς



ζεύγος κίτρινων έντονων λιποχρωμικών



στην επόμενη παρατηρούμε την λευκή περιοχή στο άνω μέρος του φτερού ενός κίτρινου λιποχρωμικού χιονέ (αριστερά), σε αντίθεση με το κατακίτρινο άνω μέρος του φτερού ενός κίτρινου έντονου λιποχρωμικού (δεξιά)



λιποχρωμικό κίτρινο χιονέ στην επόμενη 92 βαθμούς



stam (4άδα) κίτρινα λιποχρωμικά χιονέ



διαφορές ανάμεσα σε δύο λιποχρωμικά κίτρινα χιονέ....είναι προτιμότερο να είναι οι λευκές νιφάδες πιο μικρές και ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένες πάνω στο πουλί, όπως στο πουλί που βρίσκεται στο δεξί μέρος της ακόλουθης φωτογραφίας



κίτρινο μωσαϊκού αρσενικό 91 βαθμούς



κίτρινο μωσαϊκού θηλυκό 



λιποχρωμικό κίτρινο ιβουάρ έντονο στην ακόλουθη 92 βαθμούς



λιποχρωμικό κίτρινο ιβουάρ χιονέ στην ακόλουθη 93 βαθμούς



4 stam (4χ4άδες) κίτρινων λιποχρωμικών



*το αρθράκι είναι αφιερωμένο στον φίλο μου voutsigoutsi και στον PANOS140670
*

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Εύγε Βασίλη!!!
Πολύ καλή δουλειά!  ::

----------


## makis97

τελειο post μπραβο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πραγματικά εξαιρετική δουλεια, τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## jk21

Μπράβο  σου φίλε μου   :winky:   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπράβο Βασίλη!!!  ::  Είσαι αστέρι!  ::  
Ορίστε και μια κούκλα κίτρινη χιονέ ιβουάρ που μου χάρισε ο φίλος μου [user:9379vz3o]voutsigoutsi[/user:9379vz3o]:

----------


## xXx

εδώ ξαναβάζω δύο φωτογραφίες αυτή τη φορά από τον ΠΟΚ το πρώτο κίτρινο ιβουάρ χιονέ και το δεύτερο κίτρινο ιβουάρ έντονο




Αντιγόνη εγώ το βλέπω να έχει πολύ άσπρο το πουλί μέσα εκτός και αν δεν το αποδίδουν καλά οι φωτογραφίες, πιο πολύ το κόβω σαν κίτρινο μωσαϊκό από αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δείχνει τόσο για κίτρινο ιβουάρ χιονέ

----------


## andreascrete

> Μπράβο Βασίλη!!!  Είσαι αστέρι!  
> Ορίστε και μια κούκλα κίτρινη χιονέ ιβουάρ που μου χάρισε ο φίλος μου [user:183wiiil]voutsigoutsi[/user:183wiiil]:


Τέτοιο καναρίνι έβγαλε και σου έδωσε ο voutsigoutsi? ....ασχημό που είναι!!!!!!! μα καλά δεν ντράπηκε? πιο όμορφο δεν είχε να δώσει?
 ::   ::  
Καλά  voutsigoutsi είσαι καλλιτέχνης στην αναπαραγωγή - απο τα πιο όμορφα που έχω δεί!, να την χαίρεσαι Αντιγόνη  ::

----------


## andreascrete

Ναι μοιάζει με Μωσαϊκ κίτρινο αλλά με περισσότερο λιπόχρωμα απο ότι πρέπει στο κεφάλι, αν είναι Μωσαϊκ !
Τα θηλυκά αυτής της ράτσας πρέπει να έχουν ένα λεπτό φρύδι λιποχρώματος πάνω απο τα μάτια και η κανάρα αυτή έχει μεγάλη έκταση λιποχρώματος στο πρόσωπο.

----------


## xXx

Ναι ισχύουν αυτά που λες Ανδρέα και ο Νίκος για χιονέ ιβουάρ κίτρινο το έχει δώσει στην Αντιγόνη το πουλί και ξέρει με τι πουλιά το έβγαλε δεν τίθεται αυτό το θέμα, απλά εγώ βλέπω πολύ άσπρο πούπουλο και όχι ομοιόμορφο κίτρινο κατανεμημένο. ίσως φταίνε οι φωτογραφίες.
Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε τις σωστές και λάθος κατανομές λιποχρώματος στα μωσαϊκού τύπου

viewtopic.php?f=39&t=3799

----------


## mgerom

Μπορεί να είναι ένα αρσενικό με μικρή μάσκα ή ένα θηλυκό με μεγάλη μάσκα.Αλλά όπως και να έχει είναι ένα πολύ καλό δείγμα κίτρινου μωσαϊκού και ίσως πρόκειται και για ένα πολύ καλό "εργαλείο", και εξηγούμαι.
Αν είναι αρσενικό  είναι ότι πρέπει, για να συνδιασθεί με ένα θηλυκό με σωστή μάσκα και να δώσει μια αξιόλογη σειρά θηλυκών πουλιών. Αντίθετα, αν είναι όπως λέει ο ιδιοκτήτης του ένα θηλυκό πουλί, είναι κατάλληλο για να δώσει μια καλή σειρά αρσενικών, αν ζευγαρωθεί με ένα αρσενικό σωστής μάσκας. Αυτό είναι το σκεπτικό της Ιταλικής σχολής μωσαϊκών.Για την αρσενική σειρά, θηλυκά με μεγάλη μάσκα-για την θηλυκή σειρά, αρσενικά με μικρή.Πάντα βέβαια ο "σύντροφος"  να είναι ένα σωστό πουλί. Παλαιότερα, ιδιαίτερα στην βόρειο Ευρώπη, υπήρχε η έντονη επιθυμία να ζευγαρώνονται δυό εξαιρετικά πουλιά.Ενα απο κάθε γένος, για να προκύψουν νεοσσοί της ίδιας ποιότητος.Φαίνεται οτι με τα χρόνια η πλάστιγγα έγειρε στην μεριά του Ιταλικού τρόπου ζευγαρώματος.Ετσι τώρα υπάρχουν εκτροφείς που φημίζονται για τα πολύ καλά αρσενικά, και κάποιοι άλλοι που το όνομά τους αναφέρεται όταν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε για την εξαιρετική γραμμή των θηλυκών τους.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Παιδιά το πουλάκι ΔΕΝ είναι κίτρινο μωσαϊκό. Σας ξεγελάει η φωτογραφία.
Είναι ένα θηλυκό Κίτρινο ιβουάρ μη έντονο.
Οι γονείς του είναι ένα κίτρινο έντονο αρσενικό και ένα κίτρινο ιβουάρ έντονο θηλυκό και οι 2 φορείς Λευκού Υπολειπόμενου.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκύψει από τέτοιους γονείς μωσαϊκό??? 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πιο "ξεβαμμένο" απο το πρότυπο μη έντονου ιβουάρ (προς το λευκό δηλαδή)....
Εκτός κι αν με την τύχη που έχω "ανακάλυψα "νέα ράτσα"!!!! 

Αντιγόνη βγάλε μας μια φωτο μέρα γιατί η κάμερα καθώς φαίνεται "παίζει" παιχνίδια...

----------


## mgerom

Νικόλα, η μετάλλαξη ΙΒΟΥΑΡ, είναι υπολοιπόμενη αλλά και φυλοσύνδετη.
ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΒΟΥΑΡ Ή ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΙΒΟΥΑΡ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΘΗΛΥΚΟΣ ΓΟΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΞΗ ΙΒΟΥΑΡ.

 Η φωτό δείχνει χρώμα μόνον στην μάσκα ,στους ώμους και το ουροπήγιο.Αυτά λένε μωσαϊκού.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Μάκη το πουλάκι όπως και την αδελφή του το παρακολούθησα να μεγαλώνει με ενδιαφέρον γιατί παρότι προερχόμενα απ τους γονείς που περιέγραψα δεν ήταν ούτε κίτρινα έντονα ούτε υπολειπόμενα και βέβαια όχι μωσαϊκά.
 Ηταν αρκετά "λευκά", υποκίτρινα για την ακρίβεια αλλά σε όλο τους το σώμα.
Θα ανεβάσω αύριο φωτο με πρωινό φως γιατί το φλας τονίζει όντως το κίτρινο στα σημεία που ανέφερες.Δοκίμασα κι εγώ να βγάλω φωτο βράδυ.
Σημειωτέον ότι απ το ζευγάρι 
( Κίτρινο έντονο αρσενικό  Φορέας Υπολειπόμενου  Χ  Κίτρινο ιβουάρ έντονο θηλυκό Φορέας Υπολειπόμενου ) 
πήρα εκτός απ τα....2 υποκίτρινα πουλιά αυτά
4 λευκά υπολειπόμενα και 
2 κίτρινα έντονα

----------


## mgerom

Nίκο, πάντα ξεκινάμε απο την θεωρεία για να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για την καταγωγή.επειδή η θεωρεία είναι μια σταθερά που πολύ σπάνια μεταβάλλεται, είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλής τρόπος ανάγνωσης, απο τις σημειώσεις μας.αυτές οι τελευταίες είναι απαραίτητες, αλλά έχουν αξία όταν πηγαίνουν σε μεγάλο βάθος πίσω στον χρόνο.μόνο τότε είμαστε βέβαιοι για την ακρίβειά τους.
πριν απ' όλα να σου πώ οτι όσοι έχουν εμπειρία απο μωσαικού τύπου πουλιά, ξέρουν πολύ καλά οτι ο φαινότυπος μεταξύ νέων και ενηλίκων δεν έχει καμία σχέση.το γεγονός οτι έβλεπες τα πουλιά όταν ξεκίνησαν την ζωή τους να είναι σε όλο το σώμα "βαμένα" δεν λέει οτι δεν ήσαν μωσαικά. ολα τα μωσαικού έτσι ξεκινούν.η εμφάνιση αλλάζει μετά την πρώτη πτερόρροια, και μόνον τότε εμφανίζεται το μωσαικό.
-βέβαια να πούμε οτι μια φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη δεν απαγορεύει την ύπαρξη μιας αυτοσωμικής. κάλιστα μπορούν να υπάρξουν πουλιά που να είναι φορείς του ιβουάρ αλλά και του μωσαικού, ταυτόχρονα. αν μάλιστα ένα τέτοιο πουλί συνδιασθεί με ένα αντίστοιχο θηλυκό, δηλαδή με κάποιο θηλυκό που να είναι φορέας κάποιων μεταλλάξεων(πιθανόν και διαφορετικών), τότε είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να αναλυθούν όλες οι πιθανότητες των επερχόμενων απογόνων.κάπου χάνεται η μπάλλα.  
-αν είσαι σίγουρος οτι με ξεγελά η φωτογραφία και πρόκειται για ένα ιβουάρ πουλάκι, και ειναι θηλυκο , τότε πρέπει να βάλεις στις σημειώσεις σου οτι ο πατέρας είναι φορέας ιβουάρ. 
-κάτι άλλο που πολλές φορές μπερδεύει ακόμα και έμπειρους εκτροφείς. υπάρχει αυτό που λέμε -ενδιάμεσο μωσαικό- . είναι ένας τύπος πτερώματος που με απλά λόγια θα λέγαμε ανάμειξη μωσαικού με χιονέ.αυτό παρουσιάζει την ιδιότητα να δημιουργεί υπερβολικά μεγάλη διάχυση του χρώματος στο σώμα ενός, κατά τα άλλα, μωσαικού.
 -αν υπήρχε μόνον ο φαινότυπος τί ωραία και απλά που θα ήσαν όλα.! αυτά όμως τα "μπερδέματα" είναι εκείνα που δίνουν και αφορμές για λίγο παραπάνω ψάξιμο και αναδεικνύουν και την ομορφιά της ασχολίας με την αναπαραγωγή.

υ.γ για την διαχείρηση.  κάτι συμβαίνει και εξαφανίζονται τα κεφαλαία γράμματα, στις αρχές των προτάσεων αλλά και μέσα στο κείμενο.

----------


## xXx

> υ.γ για την διαχείρηση.  κάτι συμβαίνει και εξαφανίζονται τα κεφαλαία γράμματα, στις αρχές των προτάσεων αλλά και μέσα στο κείμενο.


...είναι ρυθμισμένο μετά από κάποιους κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες (νομίζω 3) να το γυρνάει αυτόματα σε μικρούς έτσι ώστε να μην φαίνεται ότι κάποιος ''ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ'' Μάκη

----------


## mgerom

Nαι αλλά έτσι χαλάει όλη η εικόνα του μηνύματος. ισως κάπως αλλιώς θα πρέπει να ασφαλισθεί η μή χρησιμοποίησης κεφαλαίων.

υ.γ  εδώ όπως βλέπεις μόνον ένας χαρακτήρας πέρασε κεφαλαίος.

----------


## tonis!

.............

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Να το θηλυκό αδελφάκι του πουλιού της Αντιγόνης. Είναι ίδια ακριβώς...
Θυμίζω γονείς τους είναι :
Αρσενικό Έντονο Φ.Λ.Υπολειπόμενου   Χ   Θηλυκό Κίτρινο ιβουάρ έντονο Φ.Λ. Υπολειπόμενου.
Τώρα τι να πώ...
Μάκη για δες το και εσύ ρε φίλε και πες... :Icon Smile: .

----------


## xXx

> Nαι αλλά έτσι χαλάει όλη η εικόνα του μηνύματος. ισως κάπως αλλιώς θα πρέπει να ασφαλισθεί η μή χρησιμοποίησης κεφαλαίων.
> 
> υ.γ  εδώ όπως βλέπεις μόνον ένας χαρακτήρας πέρασε κεφαλαίος.


...δεν ξέρω αν είναι μονόδρομος Μάκη, θα ρωτήσω τον Πλάτωνα και θα του πω να σου εξηγήσει περαιτέρω!...θα λείψω κάποιες μέρες λόγω εορτών και θα τα ξαναπούμε για αυτό το θέμα αν δεν έχει λυθεί μέχρι να γυρίσω..ευχαριστώ

----------


## mgerom

Για να το ξεμπερδέψουμε σιγά-σιγά το κουβάρι. Αφού το αδελφάκι είναι και αυτό θηλυκό σημαίνει οτι η μαμά του, του κληροδότησε το Υ χρωμόσωμα. Ετσι έγινε θηλυκό ΧΥ.
Πήρε το Χ απο τον μπαμπά και Υ απο την μαμά του. Το Υ χρωμόσωμα φύλλου, ΔΕΝ ΦΈΡΕΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΆ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΈΡΟΥΣΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ, είναι κενό. Αρα όποια μετάλλαξη φέρει το πουλάκι, που έχει φυλλοσύνδετο χαρακτήρα, είναι δηλαδή γραμμένη στο χρωμόσωμα του φύλλου, έχει προέλθει απο τον πατέρα του. Για ότι βλέπουμε λοιπόν, υπεύθυνος είναι ο μπαμπάς του. Δεν μπορούμε λοιπόν να βλέπουμε ΙΒΟΥΑΡ, χωρίς να είναι ο μπαμπάς ιβουάρ ή τουλάχιστον φορέας ιβουάρ. 
 Εγώ βλέπω σ' αυτό που έχεις ανεβάσει τώρα,  ενα κιτρινο ιβουάρ χιονέ ή ένα κίτρινο ιβουάρ μωσαικού(ενδιάμεσου).

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Ο μπαμπάς είναι σίγουρα Φ.Λ.Υπολειπόμενου 
Μάλλον είναι φορέας και Ιβουάρ η και *Ιβουάρ έντονο* μιας και απ την Μαμά έχει μια μικρή χρωματική διαφορά.Είναι λίγο πιο αχνό κίτρινο τ αρσενικό....
Δεν το ξέρω με σιγουριά γιατί το βρήκα το πουλάκι στο μπαλκόνι πριν 2 χρόνια....
Τώρα το πουλάκι της φωτο είναι δυνατόν να βγήκε μωσαϊκό "ενδιαμέσου" όπως λες από τέτοιους γονείς?

----------


## mgerom

Aν κάποιος απο τους δυό γονείς είναι και φορέας μωσαϊκού, και βέβαια μπορεί.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Κοιτάζοντας τα αρχεία των πουλιών είδα οτι έχω κάνει λάθος στο ζευγάρι των γονιών...
Τελικά πρόκειται για :
Αρσενικό Κίτρινο Χιονέ (Έντονο η  Ιβουάρ Έντονο ???) Φορέα Λευκού Υπολειπ.
Θηλυκό Κίτρινο Έντονο Φορέα Λευκού Υπολειπ.
Αυτά γέννησαν τα 2 πουλάκια που είδαμε παραπάνω ( τα υπολευκα-κίτρινα μη έντονα ιβουάρ θηλυκά) και
4 λευκά Υπολειπόμενα
2 έντονα Κίτρινα.
Μάκη τώρα μάλλον εξηγείται καλύτερα έτσι δεν είναι? :Sign0007: 
Να και κάποιες φωτο...

----------


## voutsigoutsi

2 φωτο ακόμα. 
Το πρώτο είναι τ Αρσενικό (αγχωμένο απ την φωτο) και το δεύτερο το Θηλυκό..

----------

